# Single valuable item insurance



## testingthewater (9 Jun 2004)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me if its possible to insure a single item e.g. an expensive piece of jewellery. I know that the usual practice is to include this item on your house insurance but as I currently do not have house insurance I was wondering if there is some other way of insuring it. Ill only need short term insurance as I will be getting house insurance in 3 months time.

cheers


----------



## rainyday (9 Jun 2004)

Here's a bit of lateral thinking. Could you lock the item in question up in a bank vault for safe-keeping for the 3 months instead?


----------



## Macker (9 Jun 2004)

Don't know anything about the single item insurance.

However, bear in mind when getting insurance that most insurance companies apply a limit to any one item, if insuring under the general contents (usually 10% of the sum insured), otherwise the item must be notified seperately.


----------



## testingthewater (10 Jun 2004)

*insurance*

Bank Vault is not an option. Item in question is an engagement ring and I dont fancy asking my girlfriend to put it in a bank for 3 months


----------



## Guest (10 Jun 2004)

*insurance*

Consider if you really need to insure the item in question. We can't predict the future, hence the need for insurance in certain cases, but we can qualitatively weigh up the risk factors involved and get a rough idea of the chance of a loss occurring - e.g. is your girlfriend particularly careless, forgetful or error prone; does she tend to leave herself open to mugging or burglary etc. It might sound insensitive or callous but it's worth considering issues such as this when evaluating whether or not insurance is justified.


----------



## testingthewater (10 Jun 2004)

*insurance*

"get a rough idea of the chance of a loss occurring - e.g. is your girlfriend particularly careless, forgetful or error prone"

She is which is why I very much want to insure the ring....


----------



## temptedd (15 Jun 2004)

*Re: insurance*

There are wedding insurance policies that cover all wedding related expenses...I wonder if they cover rings?


----------



## Mind Boggled (8 Jul 2004)

*Engagement Ring Insurance*

We were offered a year's engagement ring insurance from the jewellers for the extra cost of €50 something for the year.  This covers against theft, accidental loss, damage, diamonds falling out, etc. etc.  We took it as our household insurance isn't up for renewal yet and it was a better option for us.  Check with the jewellers from where you got it?


----------



## MissRibena (9 Jul 2004)

*Re: Engagement Ring Insurance*

FBD used to offer a seperate policy for rings about 6 years ago.  You didn't have to have your house insurance with them but they would usually only do it for customers that were "known" to them, eg parent's insurance at FBD.  I would give them a ring though because I know they have changed lots of their criteria.

Rebecca


----------



## rainyday (10 Jul 2004)

*Re: Engagement Ring Insurance*



> I would give them a ring


Whaddayamean? You have to give them  the ring before they'll insure it? :rollin


----------

